
Trying to prevent browser fingerprinting? The odds are against you - finid
http://linuxbsdos.com/2015/12/18/trying-to-prevent-browser-fingerprinting-the-odds-are-against-you/
======
DrScump
it's a bit ironic that I had to dismiss _three_ autostart video ads on this
one page.

